# Most likely place in Europe to get robbed



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

I do on occasion listen to Steve Right on radio 2, and this afternoon one of his "Factoids" if that is how you spell it, was that Spain is the most likely place in europe to get robbed in the street. They didn't go into more details.

Having read a few threads on this topic last week I thought I should share this with you all

Biglol


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Biglol said:


> I do on occasion listen to Steve Right on radio 2, and this afternoon one of his "Factoids" if that is how you spell it, was that Spain is the most likely place in europe to get robbed in the street. They didn't go into more details.
> 
> Having read a few threads on this topic last week I thought I should share this with you all
> 
> Biglol


Well I'm gobsmacked, I would have thought it would have inside a British Bank. < cough > Or an Icelandic one.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have never been robbed ouside of ths sceptred isle.
Spain, Balearics and the Canaries holidays at least two weeks every year for the last 25
France 14 Holidays.Italy 4 holidays
Florida, Belgium, Holland, Austria, Switserland once.
Germany twice

Not a single robbery.

Home two attempts of breakins, one caravan stolen (wheel clamps and hitch lock fitted).

B & Q Doncaster wallet stolen and £400 taken.

Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your a 'jinx Dave. I'm gonna keep my distance...................  

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And whilst i have been having my tea some b4stard has smashed my door window, wrenched open the glove box and nicked my mate Tom Tom.

Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> And whilst i have been having my tea some b4stard has smashed my door window, wrenched open the glove box and nicked my mate Tom Tom.


I know it's too late now Dave,
But isn't it common practice to leave glove boxes open now to show prospective villain's there is no sat nav in there?

He says after leaving my digital camera inside a black zip bag that looked just like a sat nav under the handbrake last year. Got knicked.

Sorry Dave, you need rat traps and a crime report.

Ray.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> And whilst i have been having my tea some b4stard has smashed my door window, wrenched open the glove box and nicked my mate Tom Tom.
> 
> Dave p


Same happened to me a month or so ago ( i know it was stupid to leave it in the glove box,Biggest expense a new set of locks as they punched a screwdriver through the drivers lock barrel ).Never been robbed abroad either.
Rob


----------



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi,

I was not all that surprised to hear this actually. I'm planning to fulltime soon and would happily winter in Southern Spain despite this news. I'd be willing to bet Barcelona is the reason for Spain coming out top, I know so many people who have been robbed in the street in Barcelona. 

I actually used to work in travel insurance and the majority of the claims within Europe seemed to be Barcelona or Amsterdam.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Robbed*

Well having visited Milan, Rome, Amsterdam, Paris, Barcelona, Brussels, etc etc I think that London feels more dodgy than any of those.

Russell


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

I think you would almost certainly find that as spain is probably the most popular destination for brits to go to, it's probably the most popular place to get robbed. Also we all know how brits behave when they go abroad, don't we !. I'm down in southern spain now and feel far safer here than i do in most british cities after dark.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Ray,
My van was parked in front of my office window behind locked gates, 30 odd metres from the road with three pir operated spotlights.
When i saw the lights this morning the pir`s were pointing to the sky.

Mh is parked next to my van. all locks and windows are ok.
Just fitted extra alarm this morning that will sound in mh and bungalow.
Pistol is loaded.

DAve p


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

I've full-timed 6 months a year in Europe for the last 8 years and I'd say anywhere that's fairly warm and near the sea is top of the list for getting robbed. Never happend to me because I think about where I park, lock things up, don't leave stuff on display and have a very large and very loud dog who hates anybody with a foreign accent!

There seems to be something about the coast that attracts all the scum and human muck from a country. I notice the French Riviera is full of nasty dishonest looking characters but if you drive 30 minutes back into the mountains everybody's nice and my 'agro-radar' instantly goes from Red Alert to Green. I've noticed this in Spain and to a more extreme level in Croatia and parts of Italy.

Luckily I hate salt water, beaches and tacky sea-side towns so I'm very happy to go and stay away from the coast and not have to put up with the threat of scumbags trying to steal my stuff. I'm sure it goes on from time to time everywhere but I reckon if you stay away from the coast (and probably big cities) you remove 90% of the chance of getting robbed either by unofficial crooks or official ones (local police nicking you for obscure bylaws or questionable interpretations of traffic laws).

Stay in the mountains... Or get a big dog...!

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



skiboycey said:


> There seems to be something about the coast that attracts all the scum and human muck from a country.


Of course there is: Masses of light-headed tourists, carrying loads of cameras, mobile phones, credit cards, cash, and other valuables.

Nevertheless, from my observations I would say that the most likely places to get robbed when _overnighting with a motorhome_ are the motorway service stations along the French "Autoroute du Soleil", especially along the toll-free stretch around Lyon, and south of it.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Why go abroad, surely it is just as easy to get robbed anywhere in the UK.
Gerry


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi Ray,
> My van was parked in front of my office window behind locked gates, 30 odd metres from the road with three pir operated spotlights.
> When i saw the lights this morning the pir`s were pointing to the sky.
> 
> ...


There are PIR systems that sound a buzzer in the house when activated, I have one and it is very effective as I also have a Buzzer fitted to it outside (Louder) and it attracts attention of anyone on street as well.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

A gang of yobs tried to mug us on the 100 yard walk between the hotel and the Cafe in Amsderdam. They were not successful! 

We were accosted several times outside Pompai in Italy many years ago. Some of the stories which resulted in them asking for money were almost hilarious. 
They were not successful. We took it in turns (Dad and son, then mum and daughter) to visit the old city. But the upshot was that we felt unable to leave the motorhome unattended in Italy so drove back into France (Sete) where we felt safe. Nothing has yet dented our trust in the French. 

C.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We spent 3 weeks ast year in a campsite at the entrance to the ruins in Pompeii and didn't see anything to worry us. Its is extremely busy though and this must attract criminals so we were just careful.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi Ray,
> My van was parked in front of my office window behind locked gates, 30 odd metres from the road with three pir operated spotlights.
> When i saw the lights this morning the pir`s were pointing to the sky.
> Mh is parked next to my van. all locks and windows are ok.
> ...


Gosh Dave,
You have tried to cover every angle.
Reminds me of our life in Kingston-on-Thames. All ground floor windows and those accessed by a lean-to roof were screwed up. Six PIR lights around the house as well as three on timers. Dummy camera pointing in two directions. 240v on the garage door handle. Gates had carpet gripper rods with spikes along the tops, neighbourhood watch, etc. etc. And we still lost garden furniture and pots.

Now we are probably unaware of the crime that goes on around us but in 15 years our four sheds only get locked when we come to UK. The motorhome is open, 80 teracotta pots are never touched as the 5 garden benches and other garden furniture.

I bought a dummy alarm box but have never felt the need to mount it. I also brought from UK some exploding cartridges that go off when a gate is opened but never fitted.

My biggest problem is a bloody rabbit munching the chooks food.

Ray.


----------

